# 2017 Staff Shooters for NEW Bernie's Dragon Claw release aid!!



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Robinhood Videos is looking for Staff Shooters for this new release that was inspired by our very popular 3 finger Dragon release. It was created through a collaboration between Master Coach Bernie Pellerite, president of Robinhood Videos and Brian Stokes, PSE Pro and owner of Brian’s Custom Lens.

Bernie’s Dragon Claw is a new concept for our company. Unlike our other Knuckle Under back tension releases, it has no cam, no clicker, no hood and no moving parts. Its concept is simple; an adjustable “claw” (hook) that engages the string loop. The shooter draws back to full draw using the adjustable thumb barrel or with their thumb firmly on the body of the release, which acts as a safety and helps keep it from prematurely firing. 
The Dragon Claw is made of 6061 aircraft aluminum and comes in three different anodized colors (red, gold and black) (see picture below) and presently is available in a 3, 2 & 1 finger design. It retails for only $129.00. Staff Shooter price is: $89. For a slight upcharge, it is available in our proprietary Nickel-plated finish that retails for $134 (staff shooter price is $92) and looks like chrome and feels smoother and slicker to the touch than any other release. The optional wrist strap (pictured below) retails for $25 and staff shooters get it for $20. *To qualify for the staff shooter program, interested shooters MUST complete a phone interview with Jan or Bernie of Robinhood Videos. Phone 614-322-1038 between 10AM to 7PM EST 7 days a week. PMs or emails will not qualify you for the Staff Shooter program. *

*Shooting with Back Tension*
Once at anchor, the shooter simply drops the thumb off the thumb barrel or release body and starts “back tension” by squeezing or contracting the string side rhomboid muscle (between the spine and shoulder blade), which moves the string side elbow up and behind the head at a 45° angle. Because of the unique design, the shooter’s elbow only has to move 3/8”-1/2” before the release fires. It only takes 2-3 seconds to fire the release with back tension, which keeps the mind on aiming and not on the release, thus helping to cure target panic. Also see below… Wrist Strap Activation.

*Firing the release*
A slight, steady rotation of the draw side elbow with back tension should fire the bow, if it is adjusted properly and you keep your index finger, middle finger and ring finger stationary with the same pressure throughout the rotation.
*
String Loop*
A special BCY super slick string loop material is also included. The BCY #23 Spectra is more durable and about 40% smoother/slicker than regular loop material. Using it will make the release fire quicker than standard string loop material.

*Thumb Barrel and Grip Pad*
It comes with an adjustable/removable thumb barrel and a special grip pad for those shooters who like to keep their thumb on the release housing instead of the thumb barrel. Either can be used to keep the release safe until you reach anchor.

*Wrist Strap Activation… Back Tension the Easy Way!*
This amazing release can also be fired by using the optional wrist strap only. This premium leather wrist strap is made by Scott Archery, the undisputed leader in quality wrist straps. THIS METHOD IS A UNIQUE FEATURE AND IS A FIRST IN THE ARCHERY INDUSTRY.
In this method, the strap does not aid in the drawing of the bow, but in the firing of the release. Insert the strap into the slot in the bottom of the release. (Two inches of strap between the release and the securement on the strap is a good starting point.) Shortening the strap will make the release faster and lengthening it will slow it down. After coming to full anchor, release the pressure on the thumb and let the release center on the index finger with all the holding weight held by the index finger only. Remember, the only part of your hand that touches the handle is your index finger. The shooter now starts “back tension” by squeezing or contracting the string side rhomboid muscle, which moves the string side elbow up and behind the head at a 45° angle. The shooter’s elbow only has to move 3/8”-1/2” before the release fires.

*Drawing to Anchor with the Wrist Strap*
The shooter can elect to pull the string to full draw using the wrist strap that is fastened to the release, as long as the thumb is firmly on the thumb barrel or the side of the release (to keep the release from firing prematurely). It makes it possible to put all the draw weight on the wrist strap and thumb barrel, and allows the hand and fingers to relax. Once at full draw, you can elect to transfer the holding weight from the wrist strap back to the fingers/hand. The shooter can then elect to use back tension to fire the release (as described above) or to slowly rotate the handle until it fires, although this method is not nearly as successful as Back Tension. 

*Adjusting the “Speed”*
The claw can be adjusted at the set screw on the back side of the claw with a .50 Allen wrench. The Allen screw simply changes the angle of the claw, thus changing the speed. Clockwise makes it slower and counter-clockwise makes it faster.

*YouTube*
Brian Stokes, co-designer of this release is planning to produce a YouTube video showing how to shoot the Dragon Claw using several methods. We will post the link when it is available!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is an additional picture that doesn't show up all the time and a link to the YouTube video on how to shoot Bernie's Dragon Claw release different ways!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjLiWkhK_ao

*2 finger, same price as 3 finger. Available in black and red anodized and solid brass and chrome plated brass. See photo below. *

*Staff shooters receive approximately 30% off retail.*
The aluminum (red or black) handle with wrist strap retails for $154. Staff shooter is $109.
The Brass handle with wrist strap retails for ..........................$180. Staff shooter is $129.
Chrome-plated brass handle with wrist strap retails for............$195. Staff shooter is $139.
*AT members that are not on staff, receive a 20% off retail.*


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------

